# Need someone to plow a cell tower in Holland, MN



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Brand new cell site going online this week. I need a permanent contractor to keep the site plowed. Typically these sites can be the last ones you service unless there's an emergency. If you're interested give me a call at 32O-616-1499. Leave a message if I don't answer.


----------



## dcmarks (Jan 5, 2015)

What does it pay??


----------



## dcmarks (Jan 5, 2015)

What does it pay?? Do you have other sites in southwest MN and west central MN we could do??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Unlimited collect calls for a year.


Free bump


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

dcmarks;1918668 said:


> What does it pay??


I'll be completely honest with you, I've never hired anyone whose first question is "How much do you pay?". I don't want to sound like an a-hole so I'll just leave it at that. Thanks for your interest, good luck the rest of this season.


----------



## dcmarks (Jan 5, 2015)

What I mean is it hourly, so much a time, etc. Sorry about my post I should have wrote how are you paid! SORRY!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Give me a call tomorrow and we can chat in greater detail. Sorry for the earlier misunderstanding.


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

That is the last thing I want to know is how much it pays. In fact in most cases I never ask and if they don't pay I'll get over it.


----------

